# PocketWizard BETA w/ 5D3 Support is Here!



## justsomedude (Aug 31, 2012)

PocketWizard fans REJOICE!!!

http://www.pocketwizard.com/support/downloads/beta

They've dropped the beta firmware for their Mini/Flex units with 5D3 support!


----------



## FlipperNYC (Sep 1, 2012)

First time poster long time lurker. Want to say thank you for this post Justsomedude. I've been waiting for this firmware update for months as I have missed some of the functions that pocket wizard offers. Manly the AC3 zone adaptor. I would also like to say thanks to a few posters that I have learned so much from in the past. Namely Bosman, Mt. Spokane Photography, Neuroanatomist, and V8Beast to name a few. I can confirm that the Flex TT5 and Mini TTI along with the AC3 zone adaptor seem to work with the 5D3 and 600EX-RT's. You can use the AC3 to fire the flash in different groups and also adjust the power setting for both manual and ETTL. I've only ran a few tests. One of the things that I did notice is that while the flash seems to fire on the power setting you set from the AC3 the back screen on the 600 doesn't change. It says it's in ETTL at no compensation. Even when you are in Manuel and power the flash all the way down on the AC3. I also noticed that the IR beam doesn't work to help focus on the flashes. You might be wondering why I would need the pocket wizards if I paid the money to get the radio function in the 600. It basically comes down to the fact that I have ST-E3-RT and while it's great it is not as simple to change power settings, zones, manuel to ETTL in different zones as the AC3. Second reason is that I also have a couple Einsteins that I love to use with the Canon flashes and again the AC3 has no equal that I've seen. I will be doing a larger test tomorrow at the beach with my kids to see if some of the old problems pop up that I use to have with the 580's. I'll post the results. Thanks again....


----------



## JEAraman (Sep 3, 2012)

i was just about to post a question on whether or not I should just sell my 4 580s and my flex and just get the 600!.. I guess I can try waiting a little longer for 1dx to be supported.. 

hmmmmm


----------



## Bosman (Sep 5, 2012)

Avoid them at all costs! They kill flashes and aren't consistant for a hefty price. PW even admitted to me over the phone that the canon TT line had problems. I returned them.


----------



## JEAraman (Sep 5, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Avoid them at all costs! They kill flashes and aren't consistant for a hefty price. PW even admitted to me over the phone that the canon TT line had problems. I returned them.



Used them for years with my 5d M2.. I know that people in the US had problems but mine are EU versions and I've never had any issues whatsoever.


----------



## nightbreath (Sep 5, 2012)

JEAraman said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > Avoid them at all costs! They kill flashes and aren't consistant for a hefty price. PW even admitted to me over the phone that the canon TT line had problems. I returned them.
> ...


I've read somewhere it's not about PW version, it's about the country you live in (due to frequencies used in PW). I'm not 100% sure about this.


----------

